# liquid bandage/second skin on dogs?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Generally I don't like to use the stuff preferring to let cuts and scrapes air dry and heal in their own time, but I have used it. Have you ever used it on yourself? It stings like crazy!

Are you certain it is not a hotspot?
I would not put liquid bandage on a hot spot...or any other weeping wound for that matter...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I have used it on the ear of my dog when a dog bit him by mistake when they were playing!.
Worked great but had to reapply it, everytime he got wet!.
It allowed the ear not to bleed,whenever he shook!.
Before using it,I cut the hair really short around the small wound!.
Also,allow time so that it can dry,propally!.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks. 

It isn't a hot spot... I can tell that he must have run into something the way that it is cut.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

super glue doesent sting and was used to treat casualties in wartime.
that was it's intended use i believe, it sticks skin. stop the bleeding, shave the area short as you can without causing fresh bleeding and drip some glue on. pretty waterproof too.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have used it numerous times on my dogs, usually on torn pads. As already stated make sure it is a cut before using it, do not use on a hot spot.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I use a second skin called EMT gel. It is made for veterinary use. You can get it at tractor supply stores. It does not sting. I have used it on myself. We always take it camping with us for emergencies. I love having it around.


----------

